

Quick hack to focus all parts of a Lytro image - nirmal
http://nirmalpatel.com/hacks/lytro.html

======
jgeorge
Great hack, nirmal. I've been wanting to tear apart the Lytro image in depth
as their own software for it is pretty... well, you've used it. :)

------
mmastrac
Very cool hack. I've always wondered what format the Lytro data was in.

~~~
nirmal
Sadly I haven't had time to dig into the full data file. Hence the quick hack
using a few jpegs instead of all of the data. :)

